# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η αναπαραγωγή μου 2014

## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά εύχομαι σε όλους.


Στο περσινό θέμα και στο τελευταίο ποστ (#336) αναφέρθηκα στη _"νέα πρόκληση"_

την προσεχή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.

Αφού ευχαριστήσω* και πάλι* όλους για την υποστήριξη και την βοήθεια μέσα από το *GBC* 

που έκανα πραγματικότητα την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής, θα σας παρουσιάσω 

τα φετινά δυο ζευγαράκια.


Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες  στο photo Box .


*1. Ο αρσενικός κόκκινο χιονέ*








*2. Η θηλυκιά κόκκινο έντονο
*







*3. Ο αρσενικός ασπροκόκκινος μωζαϊκ*




*4. Η θηλύκια ασπροκόκκινη μωζαϊκ*





Θα "συγχωρήσετε" λίγο τα "μοντέλα" δεν είναι και το καλύτερο τους (οι πόζες) αλλά για τις ανάγκες της "τέχνης"..  :Big Grin: 

Δεν έχω ξεκινήσει ακόμα διατροφή_ εντατικά_, λόγω του ότι θα τα μεταφέρω σε "νέα κατασκευή" στο μπαλκόνι. 

Πιο πιθανό για το Μάρτη  σκέφτομαι αλλά πάντα ανάλογα *και τα "κέφια του καιρού"....*

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλή αρχή Λιάκο!Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και να δούμε πολλά πολλά πουλάκια!!

----------


## johnrider

Για να έχεις καλές πόζες τα τραβάς video και όποιο  σημείο σου αρέσει κανεις pause και print screen.

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο , πολυ ομορφα τα ζευγαρια σου !

----------


## panos70

Ηλια πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου βγαλουν πολλα μικρα,με τι τα εχεις βαψει; η θηλυκια μωσαικου μπορει να εχει πολυ μεγαλη μασκα (μειονεκτημα αλλα ειναι πουλι εργαλειο) θα σου δωσει μικρα αρσενικα με μεγαλη μασκα  και θα τη βελτιωσει   :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

αντε με το καλο φιλε!!!!

----------


## HarrisC

πανεμορφα τα ατιμα!!!

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφα τα πουλάκια. Μπράβο Ηλία

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! Λιακο. 

Σου ευχομαι μια υπεροχη αναπαραγωγη!!!!! φιλαρακι μου!!

----------


## panos70

Ξεχασα και να προσεχεις τα κοκκινα γιατι εχουν την ταση γενικα να παχαινουν ποιο πολυ απο τα υπολοιπα καναρινια

----------


## jk21

> Ξεχασα και να προσεχεις τα κοκκινα γιατι εχουν την ταση γενικα να παχαινουν ποιο πολυ απο τα υπολοιπα καναρινια



σωστο , το εχω ακουσει και αλλες φορες 

Μαλλον προδιαθεση που περναει κληρονομικα ,απο τα καταπονημενα συκωτια λογω χρωστικων ,που δεν μπορουν να μεταβολισουν σωστα το λιπος



εχω προταση ... αλλα του χρονου ,οταν θα ειναι και δοκιμασμενη .Κατι που κανει καλο και στο μεταβολισμο και στη γονιμοτητα .Ταραξακο ,λουιζα ,milkthistle ,χολινη μεχρι τοτε απο τα γνωστα

----------


## xarhs

Ηλια πραγματικα τα ζηλεψα αυτα τα πουλια.......

να γεμησεις απογονους......... Πραγματικα με εκανες και ζηλεψα , λιγες φορες εχω ζηλεψει αλλα τωρα με χτυπησες στο αδυνατο σημειο........... αυτο το κοκκινο ποσο μα αρεσει δεν λεγεται

καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις..!!!!!







> Ξεχασα και να προσεχεις τα κοκκινα γιατι εχουν την ταση γενικα να παχαινουν ποιο πολυ απο τα υπολοιπα καναρινια



γειασου ρε πανο............ ποσο δικιο εχεις? εγω το κοκκινο που εχω , ενω εχει ακριβως την ιδια διατροφη με ολα τα πουλια και  επιασε λιπος μονο αυτο... ειναι κανονας , τα κοκκινα παχαινουν ευκολα.

----------


## NIKOSP

Ωραιος Λιακο!!!! Πανεμορφα τα ζευγαρακια σου!!! 
Καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις ρε φιλε....!!!!

----------


## jk21

Λιακο με το καλο να χαρεις και να χαρουνε και αυτα την πιο ομορφη περιοδο ,τοσο για κεινα ,οσο και για τους εκτροφεις !  Υγειη και ομορφα μικρουλια να γεμισουν τα κλουβια σου !

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου βγαλουν πολλα μικρα,με τι τα εχεις βαψει; η θηλυκια μωσαικου μπορει να εχει πολυ μεγαλη μασκα (μειονεκτημα αλλα ειναι πουλι εργαλειο) θα σου δωσει μικρα αρσενικα με μεγαλη μασκα  και θα τη βελτιωσει


Τα πουλάκια δεν ήταν στα χέρια μου Πάνο, από δω και πέρα...  Έχω κάτι στο μυαλό μου τι θα δώσω αλλά θα το δω και στη πορεία.

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παρατήρηση για την μάσκα. Ελπίζω να μου πάνε όλα κάλα. 




> Ξεχασα και να προσεχεις τα κοκκινα γιατι εχουν την ταση γενικα να παχαινουν ποιο πολυ απο τα υπολοιπα καναρινια


Το ξέρω Πανο, θέλουν προσοχή. Κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ...

----------


## gpapjohn

Ηλία τα καναρινάκια είναι πανέμορφα,

εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο!

----------


## bkourou

Τα λογια ειναι περιττα Ηλια, σου ειπα οτι στα μελλοντικα μου σχεδια ειναι η αποκτιση κοκκινων ή κιτρινων μωσαικων, η μασκα τους με τρελαινει..!!!
Καλους και γερους απογονους...!!! 
Περιμενουμε νεα σου..

----------


## antonisveria

Καλή αρχή Ηλία,εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και να δούμε πολλά πουλάκια.......τα ασπροκόκκινα πολυ όμορφα..

----------


## johnakos32

Ηλία πολυ όμορφα και τα 4 ! Περιμενουμε πως και πως την συνεχεία , καθως και συμβουλές για το τι διατροφη ακολουθεις και θα ακολουθησεις.Να ξερεις οτι αν και τα πουλια που εχω ειναι πράσινα :Sick0022:   εχω μια αδυναμια στο κοκκινο  :Love0030: και συγκεκριμένα οταν συνδυάζεται με αυτο το υπέροχο λευκό  :Rolleye0012: !

Νομιζω οτι εχει βαφει και το λευκο χρωμα του αρσενικου προς το κοκκινο η λαθος κανω? Οπως και να χει δεν τα γνωριζω εγω αυτα για να κρινω,

Ευχομαι καλους απογονους με γερα μικρα.

----------


## Sophie

Είναι πολύ όμορφα!!! Καλή αναπαραγωγική χρονιά!!!  :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gardelius

> Νομιζω οτι εχει βαφει και το λευκο χρωμα του αρσενικου προς το κοκκινο η λαθος κανω?


Ναι είναι παραπάνω.  ευελπιστώ στην επόμενη πτερόρροια να δείχνει ακόμα καλύτερο.

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι ηλια ειναι ολα πανεμορφα τα μοντελα σου 
καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις

----------


## s.a.k

Ηλία πραγματικά τα καναρίνια είναι πανέμορφα,

εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο! και σε ευχαριστώ φίλε

----------


## euaggelia

Πολυ μου αρεσουν τα ζευγαρακια σου Ηλια,πανεμορφα ειναι!!ειδικα η τελευταια ,κουκλααααα!!!ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να εχεις πολλους απογονους!! γιατι βεβαια ενας απόλους οταν με το καλο ερθουν σ'αυτο το ματαιο κοσμο,θα γινει δικος μου!!!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

> *ειδικα η τελευταια ,κουκλααααα!!!*
> γιατι βεβαια ενας απόλους οταν με το καλο ερθουν σ'αυτο το ματαιο κοσμο,*θα γινει δικος μου!!!*


Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.  :Big Grin: 

Φυσικά και θα γίνει, *ένας κούκλος σίγουρα...* 

Άλλωστε ο Βάγγος θα θέλει και παρέα...  ::

----------


## euaggelia

ακριβως!!!ενηλικιωνεται πια και πρεπει να τον αποκαταστησουμε συντομα!!!  :Happy:  oποτε,προσεχε τα πουλακια σου και να κανεις οτι πρεπει!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

> ακριβως!!!ενηλικιωνεται πια και *πρεπει να τον αποκαταστησουμε συντομα!!!*


Οπότε κούκλα,.... γιατί άλλο κατάλαβα.!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## euaggelia

Προς το παρον, σκεφτομαι για κουκλα..... στα υπ'οψιν σου λοιπον  :winky:

----------


## kostas13

Να τα χαιρεσαι Ηλια μου ειναι πολυ ομορφα κ ευχομαι καλους απογονους

----------


## Gardelius

*2. Η θηλυκιά κόκκινο έντονο

**



*_Μια μίνι ενημέρωση ..... από σήμερα η κοπέλα μας μπήκε σε "χαλαρό" πρόγραμμα δίαιτας με αραιωμένο μίγμα και πολλά χορταρικά. 

δεν θα διαρκέσει πάνω από 10 -15 μέρες ... δεν θέλω να αδυνατίσει πολύ απλά λίγο "ξεφούσκωμα" ...._  ::

----------


## ARMANDO

Αρε Ηλία ξερεις ποσο πραγματικά σε ζηλεύω σχετικά με τα κόκκινα... Είναι η λατρεία μου... και φέτος με τον κοκκινέλη μου τα πραγματα δεν είναι και τόσο καλα... Ευχομαι τα καλύτερα και να αποκτήσεις όσα περισσότερα καναρινάκια μπορείς... Τα μωσαϊκά τέλεια... μου άρεσαν υπερβολικά... 
ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΕΣ !!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Αρε Ηλία ξερεις ποσο πραγματικά σε ζηλεύω σχετικά με τα κόκκινα... Είναι η λατρεία μου... και φέτος με τον κοκκινέλη μου τα πραγματα δεν είναι και τόσο καλα... Ευχομαι τα καλύτερα και να αποκτήσεις όσα περισσότερα καναρινάκια μπορείς... Τα μωσαϊκά τέλεια... μου άρεσαν υπερβολικά... 
> ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΕΣ !!!!


Καλησπέρα !!! ευχαριστώ πολύ φιλαράκι !!!!

Ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις δικό μου πουλάκι ... από τώρα !!!! 

να σου πάνε όλα όπως τα θέλεις και να έχεις πολλά 

"λευκά πριγκιπόπουλα" !!!!!!  ::

----------


## Gardelius

> *2. Η θηλυκιά κόκκινο έντονο
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> *_Μια μίνι ενημέρωση ..... από σήμερα η κοπέλα μας μπήκε σε "χαλαρό" πρόγραμμα δίαιτας με αραιωμένο μίγμα και πολλά χορταρικά. 
> 
> δεν θα διαρκέσει πάνω από 10 -15 μέρες ... δεν θέλω να αδυνατίσει πολύ απλά λίγο "ξεφούσκωμα" ...._



Η βελτίωση της "εικόνας" της κούκλας είναι ικανοποιητική, οπότε  έχουμε ήδη μπει σε περίοδο "προετοιμασίας". 

Χωρίς βιασύνες, βασικό είναι τα πουλιά να διατηρούν καθ' όλη τη χρονιά _ένα διατροφικό επίπεδο._

Η μετάβαση τους παρατηρώ είναι ομαλή, δίνονται μίγμα σπόρων ( κανονική σύσταση ) , αυγοτροφή, χορταρικό και κάποια συμπληρώματα.

----------


## mixalisss

δε ξερω αν σου το ειπα αλλα τα καναρακια σου ειναι υπεροχα!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> δε ξερω αν σου το ειπα αλλα τα καναρακια σου ειναι υπεροχα!!!!



Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Μιχάλη.

Εύχομαι και σε σένα ότι καλύτερο για φέτος.

----------


## Gardelius

Σήμερα ένωσα τα ζευγάρια.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη επιτυχια!!!! φιλε Λιακο. 

Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη αναπαραγωγη να εχεις 
με το καλο και στη φωλια

----------


## antonisveria

Καλη επιτυχια να εχεις Ηλια...

----------


## Efthimis98

Λιάκο, καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι και να γεμίσεις από αυτά τα υπέροχα πουλάκια.... !!  :Happy:

----------


## gpapjohn

Μπράβο Ηλία χαίρομαι!

Εύχομαι να έχεις την καλύτερη αναπαραγωγή!

Ανυπομονώ να δω τη συνέχεια...

----------


## ninos

Καλή αρχή Ηλία !!!

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Λιακο !!! να ζησεις - ουμε ομορφες  στιγμες !

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους παιδιά.

αυτό είναι το καλύτερο σημείο για ένα χομπίστα αλλά και εμένα προσωπικά.

_ " να μοιραστείς " με ανθρώπους που αγαπάνε όσο και εσύ_ _αυτά_ _τα φτερωτά φιλαράκια.
_

Να πω ότι συνεχίζεται κανονικά η διατροφή, ανάλογα βέβαια και με τα άμεσα ή όχι αποτελέσματα 

θα διακοπεί η πολυβιταμίνη , όχι φυσικά η αυγοτροφη.

Δεν έχω κάνει χρήση χρωστικής στη κόκκινη θηλυκιά (όπως γίνεται συνήθως).

Ίσως να δώσω *(μαζί με "φυσικές πηγές " παράλληλα )* όταν θα  ξεκινήσουν να βάφονται και τα μωσαϊκά.

Η συμπεριφορά των πουλιών παρατήρησα είναι καλή, δεν έχω τσακωμούς. 

Θα τα πούμε και στη συνέχεια ...  ::

----------


## bkourou

Ηλια τα ενωσες τελικα, δεν κρατιεσαι ε!!
Με το καλο να πανε ολα καλα!!
Ομορφους (σιγουρα θα ειναι..) και γερους απογονους!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια τα ενωσες τελικα, *δεν κρατιεσαι ε!!*
> Με το καλο να πανε ολα καλα!!
> Ομορφους (σιγουρα θα ειναι..) και γερους απογονους!!


Καλησπέρα Βασίλη. 

Εγώ αλλά υπολόγιζα και αλλά τελικά μου βγήκαν.

Το ένα κορίτσι παραλίγο να "φάει τα σίδερα" .... !!! 

πάλι καλα που δεν την άφησα να .... "μαδιέται"...... προχωράμε τώρα.

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές.

----------


## kiprean

Μπράβο Ηλία άντε με το καλό !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Kαλη αναπαραγωγη να εχεις  , καλη χρονια σου ευχομαι !

----------


## Gardelius

Το ένα ζευγάρι μου ( κόκκινα ) έκανε φωλιά. 

έβαλα τσόχα από κάτω και το συμπλήρωσε με βαμβάκι, δεν ήθελε άλλο υλικό.

ελπίζω να έχω σύντομα και τα πρώτα αυγά.

----------


## mitsman

αντε με το καλο!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Αντε με το καλο φετος να κοκκινησει η Τριπολη

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο Λιακο καλες αναπαραγωγες!!!

----------


## ARMANDO

Ηλία, πολλά αυγά ενσπορα με κάθε επιτυχία... να εχεις πολλά πουλάκια... και αν κρίνω απο αυτά που ήδη έχεις... θα σου βγούν τελεια...
φτου φτου

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!!! με το καλο!!!! Λιακο.

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Λιακο !!!

----------


## olga

Με το καλό τα πρώτα αυγουλάκια Ηλία!

----------


## ninos

Όμορφους και υγιής απογόνους εύχομαι

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και τα αυγουλακια ηλια

----------


## dinosd

Τελεια τα καναρινακια σου φιλε.........Συγχαρητηρια και καλη αναπαραγωγη.......Ολα να πανε καλα.....

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

με το καλο Ηλια.... :Happy:

----------


## euaggelia

Καλες αναπαραγωγες Ηλια!!!Ολα να πανε οπως τα θελεις και να γεμισεις απογονους!!!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημέρα ! ! ! ! *  ::

----------


## jk21

Αντε μπραβο Λιακο !!!!! καλη συνεχεια !!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Λιακοαυγουλακιιιιιιι!!!! με το καλο και τα επομενα!!!!

----------


## kostas13

με το καλο Ηλια κ τα υπολοιπα

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ παίδες !!!!!! 

Τίποτα απ' αυτά δεν θα ήταν πραγματικότητα χωρίς το

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο σου Ηλια με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αλλα και να γεμισεις πουλακια !
Καλη συνεχεια φιλε

----------


## antonisveria

δωσε και σωσε Ηλια..........αντε με το καλο αλλα 6 αυγα :Happy0065:

----------


## vasilakis13

Μπράβο Ηλία!!! με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Λιακο με το καλο!!!! και τα υπολοιπα. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## olga

Με το καλό να σκάσει το αυγουλάκι!

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα ηλια καλη συνεχεια

----------


## Gardelius

Αύριο πρωί περιμένω το 5ο (μάλλον τελευταίο) αυγό ...

Έχω ήδη αντικαταστήσει τα αυγά με πλαστικά - σήμερα παρατήρησα έκατσε πιο "φανατικά" για κλώσημα. 

Λέω αύριο - παρότι μπορεί να κάνει και 6ο - να τα επιστέψω όλα !!! 

Τι λέτε ;;

----------


## mitsman

το τελευταιο αυγο θα ειναι θαλασσι..... οταν δεις το αυγο αυτο να τα επιστρεψεις!

----------


## johnakos32

> Έχω ήδη αντικαταστήσει τα αυγά με πλαστικά


Ηλια αντικατεσθησες τελικα?


Εμενα παντως 5 εκανε και δεν ειχαν μεγαλη διαφορα στο χρωμα το τεταρτο ηταν ακριβως ιδιο με το 5 δυσκολα ξεχωριζεις..Βαλτα αυριο δεν θα εχεις θεμα και εκτο να κανει εδω τα ειχες καταφερει χωρις καθολου αντικατασταση εδω θα κολλησεις?
Καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## Gardelius

Αυτό σκεφτόμουν ρε Μητσο ..... θα είναι και αν δεν είναι αύριο... 

θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά το - τυχόν 6ο - από τα υπόλοιπα.... ;;

γι αυτό λέω αύριο .....





> Ηλια αντικατεσθησες τελικα?
> 
> 
> Εμενα παντως 5 εκανε και δεν ειχαν μεγαλη διαφορα στο χρωμα το τεταρτο ηταν ακριβως ιδιο με το 5 δυσκολα ξεχωριζεις..Βαλτα αυριο δεν θα εχεις θεμα και εκτο να κανει εδω τα ειχες καταφερει χωρις καθολου αντικατασταση εδω θα κολλησεις?
> Καλη συνεχεια..


Ναι έχω αντικαταστήσει ...

Αυτό λέω και εγώ στο Μητσο ... δεν νομίζω να έχει "τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά" .... 

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη

----------


## mitsman

εγω παντως και απο τα 10 ζευγαρια μου με τρομερη ανεση ξεχωριζω το τελευταιο αυγο!

----------


## Gardelius

> εγω παντως και απο τα 10 ζευγαρια μου με τρομερη ανεση ξεχωριζω το τελευταιο αυγο!


Διαφορά στους νεοσσούς θα έχω ;; με αυτό που σε ρώτησα ;

----------


## mitsman

Μπααααα μαλλον δεν θα εχεις..... ο τελευταιος νεοσσος μαλλον θα "φυγει" και ετσι ολα θα ειναι τα ιδια μετα!!!! 
Ηλια η θα το κανεις κατι η δεν θα το κανεις καθολου..... μην εισαι ανυπομονος.... σε καταλαβαινω.... αλλα και μια μερα να χασεις δεν εγινε δα και τιποτα.... δεν μας  κυνηγαει κανεις!!!

----------


## lefteris13

εγω την 4η μερα τα επεστρεψα, ειχαν ξεπρηστει απο κατω αρκετα επειδη τις κοιταξα για ενα αλλο θεμα υγειας και νομιζα δεν θα κανουν αλλο.την επομενη η μια εκανε και 5ο, παντως ξεχωριζει το τελευταιο απ οτι ειδα που ναι πιο γαλαζιο οπως λενε.παντως ετσι κι αλλιως στο 4ο τα επιστρεφω συνηθως και να κανει 5ο δεν τρεχει κατι(ισως βαλω το 5ο μικρο αν βγει στην αλλη γιατι ειχε ειχε λιγοτερα ενσπορα, να ναι πιο ισορροπημενα), τα 6 αυγα δεν το θεωρω πολυ συχνο τουλαχιστον στα πουλια που χα εγω, παντα 4-5 κανουν, ποσο μαλλον τα 7 και 8 που βλεπουμε.

----------


## Gardelius

Άντε και *καλή μας εκκόλαψη ! ! !*  ::

----------


## nikos st

Με το καλο να ερθουν και τα μικρα!!

----------


## antonisveria

με το καλο να σκασουν φιλε....

----------


## mitsman

καλη λευτερια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jorgito

ότι καλύτερο !!  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Καλη σας εκκολαψη λοιπον...

----------


## Gardelius

Ευχαριστώ Παίδες !!!  ::

----------


## olga

Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα αυγουλάκια Ηλια!

----------


## lagreco69

Λιακο με το καλο!!! να σκασει μυτη η πρωτη πενταδα σου.

----------


## jk21

και μυτη και ποδια και φτερακια πολυ συντομα !!! με το καλο !

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι να αποκτήσεις 5 όμορφους και κυρίως υγιή νεοσσούς   :Happy:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

αντε με το καλο κ τα μωσαικα... :bye:

----------


## Gardelius

> αντε με το καλο κ τα μωσαικα...



αυτά περιμένω και εγώ *πως και πως !!!!!


θα* *ξεκινήσουν που θα πάνε .... *  :: 


Μάλλον ο καιρός θα αρχίσει να "στρώνει" ......


Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Σταύρο.

----------


## alex1974

Καλη συνεχεια με ωραια τιτιβισματα !!!!! Με το καλο....

----------


## NIKOSP

Με το καλο φιλαρακι να σου σκασουν και τα πεντε αυγουλακια!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Μετα από το χθεσινό τσεκαρισμα..... έχω 5/5 !!!!!

Με βάση την αρχή της επώασης 27 περιμένω να σκάσουν !!!!!

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά !!  :Happy0062:

----------


## lefteris13

καλους απογονους!..26 ειναι η μερα εκκολαψης

----------


## Gardelius

> καλους απογονους!..*26 ειναι η μερα εκκολαψης*



Σωστά !!!! Μάλλον βιάζομαι λιγάκι  !!!!  :: 

σ ευχαριστώ Λευτέρη και σένα εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα !!  :winky:

----------


## xXx

άντε με το καλό φίλος...τώρα είδα το θέμα...να πάρεις πολλά και υγιή πουλιά

----------


## alex1974

Ολα καλα θα πανε , ετοιμασε τις....."πανες" ( χαχαχαχα ) !

----------


## panos70

> *Gardelius*  
>                 Με βάση την αρχή της επώασης 27 περιμένω να σκάσουν !!!!!


  αντε με το καλο να ειναι ολα υγιει ,και η δικια μου μωσαικη στις 28 θα σκασουν ,για να δουμε ......... !!!

----------


## Gardelius

> αντε με το καλο να ειναι ολα υγιει ,και η δικια μου μωσαικη στις 28 θα σκασουν ,για να δουμε ......... !!!


Να σαι καλα Πανο. είναι 26 τελικά όπως είπε ο Λευτέρης. 

Πάντα ακριβή στιγμή δεν ξέρουμε ! 

Με το καλό και σε σένα !!!!

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστω φιλε να εισαι καλα

----------


## johnakos32

26 πρωι με μεσημερι το ενα και τα υπολοιπα απογευμα..αυτο βεβαία  ποτε δεν ειναι σιγουρο.
με το καλο Ηλια ευχομαι να σκασουν και να κλαρωσουν ολα τους!

----------


## Gardelius

_
Υ.Γ. Αν δεν ανοίξει το link με το βίντεο θα παρακαλούσα να το αναφέρετε για να το διορθώσω._

----------


## Gardelius

*Χορταστικό "υλικό" !!!!!!*  ::

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφα. Ποτέ περιμένεις να σκάσουν τα αυγά ?

----------


## jk21

λαμπουν απο υγεια και χαιρονται την ομορφοτερη εποχη του χρονου για εκεινα ! αλλα και για μας ....

----------


## Gardelius

> Πολύ όμορφα. Ποτέ περιμένεις να σκάσουν τα αυγά ?



Σ ευχαριστώ Στέλιο. Αύριο......  ::

----------


## VasilisM

Πανέμορφα Ηλία ...άντε με το καλό για αύριο!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

πανεμορφα, πολλους και γερους απογονους

----------


## mitsman

Αυριο περιμενω και εγω μια 8αδα!! αντε με το καλο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## euaggelia

Πανεμορφα ειναι Ηλια!!!με το καλο και τα νεα μελη της οικογενειας!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## binary

Με το καλό φίλε!

----------


## olga

Kαλημέρα! Βγήκαν τα πουλάκια?

----------


## Gardelius

Πρώτη άφιξη :  * Ώρα 17:30 μμ *  ::

----------


## HarrisC

σωπα ρε μεγαλε.!!!!!!Μπραβο .πετυχες τη στιγμη .Αντε και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## Gardelius

> σωπα ρε μεγαλε.!!!!!!Μπραβο .πετυχες τη στιγμη .Αντε και τα υπολοιπα.


Αστα Χάρη !!!!! τρελή χαρά !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Youpi: 

Ούτε η γυναίκα να γένναγε.... δεν θα έκανα έτσι !!!!! 

Ήρθα από δουλειά και έλεγα .. "θα σκάσει ...; δεν θα σκάσει " ;;;

----------


## johnakos32

Μπραβο Ηλια με το καλο και τα αλλα ! Ποιο αυγο ηταν το 4ο?

----------


## Gardelius

> Μπραβο Ηλια με το καλο και τα αλλα ! Ποιο αυγο ηταν το 4ο?


Το 2ο ήταν !!! με παραξένεψε λίγο ... αλλά γερά να είναι και ας σκάσουν όπως θέλουν !!! 

Σ ευχαριστώ !!! καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα !!

----------


## olga

Καλά μωρε... δεν βγήκε καλά καλά απο το αυγό και αρχισες τις φωτογραφίες? Να το χαίρεσαι, με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλά μωρε... *δεν βγήκε καλά καλά απο το αυγό και αρχισες τις φωτογραφίες?* Να το χαίρεσαι, με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!


Να αρχίσει από τώρα τα πάρε δώσε με τη δημοσιότητα !!!!  :Love0063: 

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Αυγή !!!

Όλα τα όμορφα πρέπει να τα μοιράζεσαι ... ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους που χαίρονται με τη χαρά σου !!!!!  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

> Το 2ο ήταν !!! με παραξένεψε λίγο ... αλλά γερά να είναι και ας σκάσουν όπως θέλουν !!! 
> 
> Σ ευχαριστώ !!! καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα !!


Να μην σε παραξενευει ... εμενα το πρωτο ειχα σκασει μεσημερι δευτερο απογευμα κατα τις 6 και το αλλο 9 το βραδυ ... δεν ειναι ποτε ακριβης η ωρα ..
Στοιχηματιζω οτι θα βγουνε ολα χωρις κανενα θεμα!
Αντε κανακοιτα θα εχει σκασει αλλο ενα χαχα

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλή  συνέχεια να έχεις Ηλία και Καλοκλαρωτα τα μικρά! !

----------


## antonispahn

να σου ζήσει και αλλα πολλά εύχομαι

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 

Με το καλο!!! και τα υπολοιπα Λιακο.

----------


## jk21

Να σου ζησει και αυτο και τα αλλα που θα ακολουθησουν Λιακο !!!!

Ρωτα αν δικαιουσαι στη δουλεια ,αδεια λοχειας   ::

----------


## serafeim

ΗΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> ΗΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Σεραφειιιμμμ !!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Efthimis98

Λιάκο!!!  :Happy:  
Να χαίρεσαι τον μικρό μπόμπιρα!! Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα, και καλοκλάρωτα!!  :winky:

----------


## stavai

Ηλία να χαίρεσαι το κουκλί .
 Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα . . .

----------


## ARMANDO

Αντε χαζομπαμπας με τα ολα σου... Καλοκλαρωτα Ηλία... και καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι ομορφη φωτογραφια!!! να το χαιρεσαι Ηλια  :Happy0064:

----------


## bkourou

Μπραβο Ηλια, υπεροχα....!!!!!!! 
Σου ευχομαι πεντε στα πεντε υπεροχα καναρινακια.....!!!!!

----------


## antonispahn

> Να σου ζησει και αυτο και τα αλλα που θα ακολουθησουν Λιακο !!!!
> 
> Ρωτα αν δικαιουσαι στη δουλεια ,αδεια λοχειας


Απαιχτος πεθαινω απο το γελιο με τη ιδεα

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> Πρώτη άφιξη :  * Ώρα 17:30 μμ *


με το καλο κ τα υπολοιπα Ηλια.....

υ.γ. για σκουφατο μου κανει...

----------


## ninos

Με το καλό φιλαράκι

----------


## binary

Πανέμορφη φατσούλα Ηλία! Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα !

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα ηλια

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ Παιδιά !!!!!!!  

Να είστε καλά και να χαίρεστε τα πουλάκια σας !!!!!! 

Μέχρι το πρωί νωρίς είχα και τις τελευταίες 4 αφίξεις !!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!! να δεις την 5αδα στο κλαδι Λιακο.

----------


## stavai

Ηλία εύχομαι να σου κλαρόσουν και τα 5 . . .
Και εγώ πρώτα ο θεός, το Σάββατο περιμένω τις πρώτες αφίξεις . . .

----------


## stefos

Πανεμορφα ηλια , καλη συνεχεια , και καλα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## vasilakis13

Με το καλό στο κλαρί και τα 5 Ηλία !!!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι Λιακοοοο!!!
Με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## geog87

Να ζησουν λιακο!!!!καλοκλαρωτα!!!!

----------


## antonisveria

Να τα χαιρεσαι Ηλια με το καλο και στο κλαδι

----------


## Gardelius

Μια βραδινή λήψη .... έτοιμοι για ύπνο !!!!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε και στο κλαρί Ηλία! !

----------


## gpapjohn

Μπράβο Ηλία, όλα τα πουλάκια στο κλαρί!

Σ' ευχαριστούμε για το υλικό που ανεβάζεις!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα !!!! 

Έκανα ένα μικρό βίντεο ελπίζω να σας αρέσει !!  ::

----------


## Vrasidas

Υπέροχα Ηλία!
Είναι κάτι "διαφορετικό" για μένα που απλά έχω ένα πουλάκι, να παρακολουθώ την γέννα και το μεγάλωμα όλων αυτών.
Είναι τεράστια δουλειά αυτό που κάνεις κι εσύ και όλοι οι φίλοι που ζευγαρώνουν και μεγαλώνουν τα πουλάκια τους, και μεγάλη τύχη για μένα να το παρακολουθώ μέσα από το φόρουμ

----------


## lagreco69

Λιακο. 

Τρελανε μας .. τρελανε μας!!

----------


## jk21

Εχουμε να δουμε πραματα και θαματα !!!!

----------


## olga

Και βιντεο?! Οντως Ηλια ουτε γυναικα να γεναγε! Χαχα

----------


## binary

Μπράβο Ηλία! 

Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να ξεκινάει κάποιος την ημέρα του... βλέπωντας ένα βιντεάκι σαν το δικό σου!

----------


## johnakos32

Υπεροχα !καλη συνεχεια ! τα μωσαικα πως πανε?

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Ηλια καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## Gardelius

> τα μωσαικα πως πανε?


Ακόμα τίποτα. Η θηλυκιά είναι "πίσω" ..... 

Νομίζω ότι θα είναι "έκπληξη" !!!!!!! 

Θέλω να πιστεύω *σύντομα !!*

----------


## Gardelius

Σήμερα οι μικροί είχαν αρκετή όρεξη και είδα και κεφαλάκια απ' τη φωλιά να ζητάνε φαγητό !!!! 

Όλα πανε κατ' ευχή - οι γονείς - σωστοί και οι δυο στο τάισμα .... 

Αυγοτροφή και μίγμα σπόρων - λίγο μπρόκολο εχθές. 

Περιμένω και τα δαχτυλίδια από ένα φίλο (Αθήνα) - λογικά αύριο θα είναι  εδώ. !  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Σήμερα τελικά (ήρθαν και τα δαχτυλίδια) δεν κατάφερα να περάσω κανένα. !! 

Ήταν ήδη αρκετά ανεπτυγμένα για 6η μέρα οπότε και δεν πέρασαν... 

Με χάλασε  λίγο ... αλλά αφού πάνε τόσο καλά.... ας είναι !!!!

----------


## olga

Δεν πειράζει Ηλία! Καλά να είναι και χωρίς δαχτυλίδια!

----------


## HarrisC

παρε ανοιχτου τυπου πρασινο ανοιχτο απο ενα μεγαλο πετσοπαδικο.Απο το τιποτα ......καλο και αυτο

----------


## Gardelius

> παρε ανοιχτου τυπου πρασινο ανοιχτο απο ενα μεγαλο πετσοπαδικο.Απο το τιποτα ......καλο και αυτο


Αν χρειαστεί στο μέλλον να ξεχωρίσω κάποιο αρσενικό - αν όλα είναι "όμοια" ...

τότε θα βάλω ανοιχτού τύπου Χάρη. Νωρίτερα δεν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## stavai

Ηλία και εγώ πέρασα δακτυλίδια σήμερα, πριν μισή ώρα και βρίσκονταν στην  5 μέρα 
και πέρασαν οριακά.
Σκόπευα για αύριο 6 μέρα αλλά  επειδή είναι δυο φοβήθηκα και τα πέρασα σήμερα,
αν τα περνούσα αύριο δεν θα περνούσαν !

----------


## mparoyfas

Ηλία πολυ ομορφα ολα καταπλήκτηκες λήψεις και φωτο σε μια κατηγορια που πιστευω οτι ειναι απο τις πιο δυσκολες (αν οχι η πιο δύσκολη) καλη δύναμη να εχεις να τα  φροντίζεις και καλοκλαροτα ολα!!

----------


## johnakos32

Ακούω τα 2,9 μπαίνουν την 7 μέρα να πώς να μπουν την έβδομη αυτό είναι αδύνατο το πουλί έχει μεγαλώσει πολύ αν ταΐζεται σωστά,  στα επόμενα πέρασε τα την πέμπτη ή τέταρτη βράδυ και απλά να τα κοιτάς μέχρι την έβδομη μετά δεν βγαίνουν. Αν και πάλι μπαίνουν δύσκολα βάλε λίγο λαδάκι.

----------


## ARMANDO

Αγόρι μου... βλέπω τρελές καταστάσεις ε??? εγω που έχω τα δαχτυλίδια και δε βλέπω να κάνω πουλακια φέτος τι να πω?...  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

> Αγόρι μου... βλέπω τρελές καταστάσεις ε??? εγω που έχω τα δαχτυλίδια και δε βλέπω να κάνω πουλακια φέτος τι να πω?...



Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Πάνο !!!! 

Κάνε υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά!!!

θα το δεις .....  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*7η μέρα 

*

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο στο κλαδι , η καλυτερη στιγμη τους.......μαμ κακα και.....νανι !!!!
Καλη συνεχεια !!!!!

----------


## stavai

> Αγόρι μου... βλέπω τρελές καταστάσεις ε??? εγω που έχω τα δαχτυλίδια και δε βλέπω να κάνω πουλακια φέτος τι να πω?...


Πάνο με έκανες και γέλασα φίλε ! ! !
Υπομονή και θα κάνεις  πουλάκια .
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα . . .

Πολύ όμορφα  πουλάκια Ηλία και όλα στο κλαδί !

----------


## xXx

Λιάκο άντε να κλαρώσουν γρήγορα

----------


## NIKOSP

Παμε γερα φιλαρακι!!! Αντε με το καλο να τα δουμε και στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## bkourou

*Πανεμορφα Ηλια*, βεβαια οταν θα ντυθουν με στα *κοκκινα* δεν θα εχουμε λογια.....!!!!
Καλη συνεχεια....!!!

----------


## serafeim

ΗΛΙΑ Α Α Α Α Α  ΑΑ Α Α Α Α !!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*10η μέρα 





*

----------


## NIKOSP

φτου φτου φτου.......

----------


## olga

Βλέπω σκουφάκι στο ένα?

----------


## lefteris13

2 πρεπει να χουν σκουφι, το δεξια εννοειται, αλλα κι αυτο στο κατω μερος της φωτο πρεπει να χει δε φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οπως στο αλλο, αλλα οι σκουρες μυτες που εχει και αυτο στο κεφαλι αυτο υποδεικνυουν λογικα(σαν η μανα τους)

----------


## ARMANDO

Γειά σου άρχοντα του Κόκκινου... σε βλέπω δε πιάνεσαι... έχω άσχημα νέα θα σε πάρω να σου τα πω!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Ναι όπως πολύ σωστά επεσήμανε ο Λευτέρης !! δυο είναι με σκουφί !!  :winky:  

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά !!!!

----------


## geog87

πολυ ομορφα ρε Λιακο!!!!!

----------


## binary

Με το καλό να τα δεις στα κλαδάκια! 

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο όμορφο από το να τα παρακολουθείς σιγά - σιγά να μεγαλώνουν... Κάθε μέρα και πιο όμορφη!

Συγχαρητήρια Ηλία!

----------


## Gardelius

> Με το καλό να τα δεις στα κλαδάκια! 
> 
> *Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο όμορφο από το να τα παρακολουθείς σιγά - σιγά να μεγαλώνουν... Κάθε μέρα και πιο όμορφη!*
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια Ηλία!



Σ ευχαριστώ Νεκτάριε !!!!

Δεν λες τίποτα !!!!!! τρομερό και περνάς και ένα άγχος !!!!!!! 

άλλο πράμα !!!! ::  σίγουρα είναι μοναδικές οι στιγμές που μας χαρίζουν!!!

----------


## binary

> Σ ευχαριστώ Νεκτάριε !!!!
> 
> Δεν λες τίποτα !!!!!! τρομερό και περνάς και ένα άγχος !!!!!!! 
> 
> άλλο πράμα !!!! σίγουρα είναι μοναδικές οι στιγμές που μας χαρίζουν!!!


Πάντα να είσαι Χαρουμενος και να έχεις επιτυχίες Φίλε!!!

_Πάντα!!!

_

----------


## Gardelius

Όσο έρχομαι και βλέπω αυτές τις φατσούλες φίλε !!!!!!! θα είμαι  !!!!!   :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Αυτό εννοώ !!!!   :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Ηλια πολυ ομορφα , να σου ζησουν !

----------


## binary

Κουκλιά Φίλε!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα !!!!!! 

Τα μικρά είναι σε πολύ κατάσταση - ταΐζονται και από τους δυο γονείς τους.

Προς το παρών δεν έχω παρατηρήσει "τάσεις" από την θηλυκιά για 2η γέννα.

Σίγουρα θα γίνει σύντομα μιας και κλείσαμε τις 14 μέρες. 

_Αυτό που ήθελα να σημειώσω είναι για άλλη μια φορά ο καιρός !!!
_
Ειδικά εδώ κάτω υπάρχει ένα <άρρωστο> φαινόμενο με μια <υψηλή> θερμοκρασία 

και βροχή - υγρασία. Σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για τα πουλάκια.

*Το ζευγάρι με τα μωσαϊκά δεν ξέρω αν τελικά θα έχει ξεκινήσει μεσα στο μήνα.*

Δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα δυστυχώς - _παρά υπομονή !!!_

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτος ο καιρος θα μας τρελλανει τα πουλια .... καλη συνεχεια Λιακο...!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα !!!!!! 

Εχθές έγραψα 




> Προς το παρών δεν έχω παρατηρήσει "τάσεις" από την θηλυκιά *για 2η γέννα.*
> 
> Σίγουρα *θα γίνει σύντομα* μιας και κλείσαμε τις 14 μέρες.


Και σήμερα πρωί παρατήρησα "κυνηγητό" από τον αρσενικό για βάτεμα. 

Δεν ήταν αρνητική η θηλυκιά - να πω ότι ταΐζει κανονικά και αυτή -

όμως σε σχέση με τα περσινά πουλάκια δεν έχει τάσεις να μαδήσει τα μικρά. 

Έκανε κάποια κίνηση αλλά μόνο επειδή στη "θέση" που έχει τη φωλιά 

είναι αυτά - οπότε και μετακίνησα αντιδιαμετρικά του κλουβιού 

την φωλιά (όπως ακριβώς και πέρσι) και ήδη ξεκινάει  *την "νέα'" φωλιά (στο σημείο που θέλει).*

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να κάνω αυτή την γέννα και για την 3η έχουμε πολλά ερωτηματικά ακόμα.

----------


## panos70

Ηλια πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι,ειναι κοκκινα να υποθεσω,να τολμησω να πω οσο τα βλεπω οτι ειναι δυο χιονε και τα αλλα εντονα

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι,ειναι κοκκινα να υποθεσω,να τολμησω να πω οσο τα βλεπω οτι ειναι δυο χιονε και τα αλλα εντονα


Σ ευχαριστώ Πάνο !! 

Σίγουρα είναι το ένα χιονέ - για το δεύτερο σε λίγες μέρες 

θα ξέρουμε - είναι σε καλό δρόμο για το "κλαδί" !!!!

----------


## jk21

θα προτιμουσα την παλια φωλια με τα μικρα ,κοντα στη νεα που εβαλες και οχι μακρια .Μολις αρχισουν τις βολτες τα μικρα ,θα πανε στη μανα .Ενω αν ειναι κολλητα ,θα πηγαινουν κυριως στην φωλια τους για πιο ανεση  και απο κανενα θα πηγαινει στη μανα

----------


## Gardelius

> θα προτιμουσα την παλια φωλια με τα μικρα ,κοντα στη νεα που εβαλες και οχι μακρια .Μολις αρχισουν τις βολτες τα μικρα ,θα πανε στη μανα .Ενω αν ειναι κολλητα ,θα πηγαινουν κυριως στην φωλια τους για πιο ανεση  και απο κανενα θα πηγαινει στη μανα


Το σκέφτηκα αυτό αλλά όπως και πέρσι ... δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα !

Άσε που η φωλιά θα "φύγει" γρηγορότερα με το που βγει και ο τελευταίος στο κλαρί.

Καλό θα τους κάνει ... να "σκληρύνουν" και λίγο !!!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Σήμερα έχω ευχάριστα !!!!! 

Υπάρχει κίνηση στα μωσαϊκά και είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι σύντομα θα έχουν φωλιά.

Η μάνα (κόκκινη)  μέχρι τώρα έχει κάνει μια φωλιά αριστούργημα !!! 

Αρχίζει να έρχεται η εμπειρία .....  ::

----------


## mitsman

για παμε φιλε μου.....!!!!!!!

----------


## VasilisM

Ηλία και μένα τα μωσαικά με το πάσο τους!!!!!λες να το έχει η ράτσα? να προτιμάνε πιο πολύ ζέστη?

----------


## mitsman

Η καλυτερα μανα που ειχα ποτε ηταν μωζαικ!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία και μένα τα μωσαικά με το πάσο τους!!!!!λες να το έχει η ράτσα? να προτιμάνε πιο πολύ ζέστη?



Δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό.. απλά τα πουλάκια είναι φετινά - άπειρα - οπότε μέχρι να έρθουν σε κατάσταση αναπαραγωγής 

θέλουν τις ιδανικές συνθήκες. Δυστυχώς ο καιρός ειδικά στη φετινή χρονιά δεν είναι σύμμαχος λόγω αυτών των τρελών 

γυρισμάτων που κάνει. Πιστεύω επίσης ότι έχει να κάνει και με το πότε είναι γεννημένο ένα πουλάκι.

Παράδειγμα η μωσαικ θηλυκιά είναι 21/5 οπότε και σε συνδυασμό με αυτό που προανέφερα "παίρνει σιγά - σιγά μπρος" !!!




> Η καλυτερα μανα που ειχα ποτε ηταν μωζαικ!


Φιλαράκι θυμάμαι που το είχες πει και το έχω κρατήσει στο μυαλό !!!!

Εύχομαι να μην με απογοητεύσει η κοπελάρα μου !!!!!  :winky:

----------


## binary

Με το Καλό Ηλία!

----------


## panos70

> *mitsman*         Η καλυτερα μανα που ειχα ποτε ηταν μωζαικ!


 κι εγω το ιδιο ,οσες μοζαικ  ειχα ηταν οι καλυτερες μανες ,κατι το οποιο δεν βλεπω στα τιμπραντο

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

αντε αντε σιγα σιγα, να γεμισουμε ερυθρολευκα :Happy0064:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα !!! 

Όλα πάνε καλά με τα πουλάκια. 

*Τα κόκκινα* είναι με τελειωμένη την φωλιά, η οποία είναι αριστούργημα σε σχέση με την πρώτη που είχε κάνει.
*
Τα μωσαϊκά* είναι σε καλό στάδιο μιας και με βαμβάκι περισσότερο προσπαθεί να χτίσει φωλιά η κούκλα. 

Αναμένονται ακόμα πιο ευχάριστα σύντομα.  ::

----------


## Gardelius

Και του "_λόγου το αληθές_" .......

----------


## euaggelia

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ομορφα!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

φατσαρες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!! ειναι φιλε Λιακο. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!! να εχεις.

----------


## stavai

Φίλε πανέμορφα κουκλιά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Έτσι Ηλία, ανέβασε μας!

Κουκλιά! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## johnakos32

:Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Sign0027:

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Ηλιαααααα....

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο και από εμένα.
Πολύ ωραίο θέαμα η κόκκινη τετράδα σου

----------


## binary

Ηλία, 'ποζάρουν', ή μου φαίνεται?

Φατσούλες Όμορφες και Γλύκες! Να σου ζήσουν Φίλε!

----------


## ARMANDO

ΦΤΟΥ ΣΚΟΡΔΑ !!!!!!!! :Fighting0092:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

η θηλυκια κοιταει ετσι στη πρωτη φωτο?

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα !! 

Σήμερα χώρισα την κόκκινη μαμά μας γιατί είχε τσιμπήσει στο φτερό το ένα σκουφάτο μωρό... 

Είχε πάει στην φωλιά που έχει κάνει και υποψιάζομαι ότι "την ενοχλούσε" να το βλέπει εκεί.

Είχε_ λίγο αίμα_ αλλά *είναι ορεξάτος και μαζί με τ' αδέρφια του ταΐζεται από τον πατέρα*.

Δεν πιστεύω να υπάρξει κάποιο θέμα με τον μικρό αλλά έβαλα λίγο αραιό betadine. Θα το παρακολουθώ όπως και να έχει ...

Η μωσαικ έχει κάνει την φωλίτσα όπως είδατε με αρκετό βαμβάκι και την "βοήθεια" της τσόχας να το στηρίζει.

Αναμένουμε και από κει εξελίξεις.  :: 







> Μπράβο και από εμένα.
> Πολύ ωραίο θέαμα η κόκκινη τετράδα σου



Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!! 5αδα είναι ...

έχει και ένα ντροπαλό από κάτω !!!  :Happy: 





> Ηλία, 'ποζάρουν', ή μου φαίνεται?
> 
> Φατσούλες Όμορφες και Γλύκες! Να σου ζήσουν Φίλε!


Αν ποζάρουν λέει ;; μόνο....; αυτή είναι όλο νάζι και σκέρτσο ...

ζήτω που κάηκα ο έρμος πατέρας..  :: 





> η θηλυκια κοιταει ετσι στη πρωτη φωτο?


Ναι Σταύρο. Έχει καταλάβει την φωτό και ποζάρει !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alex1974

Ευτυχως Ηλια το πηρες γρηγορα ειδηση 
Αυτες οι θυληκες δεν....κρατιουνται !!!!
Με το καλο , καλη συνεχεια....

----------


## Gardelius

> *Ευτυχως Ηλια το πηρες γρηγορα ειδηση* 
> Αυτες οι θυληκες δεν....κρατιουνται !!!!
> Με το καλο , καλη συνεχεια....


Αν σου πω ότι *είδα λίγο* - *ελάχιστο* αίμα στο ράμφος του μικρού ....

και από κει είπα κάτι _δεν πάει καλά_.... !!!!

Μακάρι να μην έχει συνέχεια... 

είναι _το μόνο που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω_ σε όλη την μαγική αυτή περίοδο που διανύουμε ....

και να φανταστείς έχει  έτοιμη φωλιά !!! μάλλον είναι ότι ήταν "εκεί στο χώρο" και ίσως αντέδρασε έτσι ...

τι άλλο να πω.... !!!!

----------


## alex1974

Σε καταλαβαινω "απολυτα" !!!!!
Ξερω ακριβως πως νιωθεις και τι επαθες μολις το ειδες.....
Ευτυχως το ειδες πολυ νωρις , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα πανε ολα πολυ καλα
Δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα....
Μυστηρια πλασματα αυτες οι.....γυναικες !!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα και καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους !!! 

Έχω ευχάριστα νέα καθώς ο μικρός (τραυματίας) είναι πολύ καλά και μεγαλώνει !!!!

Από την άλλη  *επιτέλους !!!!!!  

Οι φωτό "**μιλάνε" !!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## stavai

Καλή συνέχεια φίλε Ηλία !
Και καλή ανάσταση να έχουμε όλοι ! ! !

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο να σου παει και αυτη η γεννα Ηλια

----------


## alex1974

Κυρια η καναρα σου , με βλεμμα ολο "υπονοουμενα" ( χαχαχα ) !
Με το καλο , καλη συνεχεια Ηλια

----------


## binary

Πάντα να 'γεμίζεις Αυγουλάκια', να είναι όλα ένσπορα, και να βλέπεις όμορφες φάτσες στα κλαράκια σου!

----------


## panos70

Ηλια τελικα ποσα αυγουλακια εκανε η καναρα σου ;

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια τελικα ποσα αυγουλακια εκανε η καναρα σου ;


Καλησπέρα Πάνο ! 

έχει κάνει τέσσερα και έχει από χθες ξεκινήσει η επώαση !

----------


## Efthimis98

Λιάκο... καλή συνέχεια!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια της μωζαικ...!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Λιάκο... καλή συνέχεια!! 
> Με το καλό να έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια της μωζαικ...!!


Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθυμάκο! 

Μείναμε στα τέσσερα σ' αυτό το ζευγάρι ! δεν έκανε  5ο !! :Happy: 

Ας είναι όλα υγιή!! μια χάρα είναι και η 4αδα !

----------


## johnakos32

Ηλία τα μικρά της μωσαικ βγήκαν ?
Μας ξέχασες!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία τα μικρά της μωσαικ βγήκαν ?
> Μας ξέχασες!!!!!!!


Καλησπέρα Γιάννη. 

Δεν είχα κανένα μικρό γιατί ήταν άσπορα.

Έχω σκοπό να κάνω μια ακόμα και τελευταία προσπάθεια σε λίγες μέρες.

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό το φετινό με το καιρό είναι ότι χειρότερο στα χρονικά !

----------


## jk21

Ειναι νωρις για να ειναι η τελευταια Ηλια ! οι ενσπορες γεννες κουραζουν .Ετσι κι αλλιως θα στο δειξουν οτι θελουν να συνεχισουν και τα ιδια τα πουλια .Απλα εχουν παει τα περισσοτερα πισω ...

----------


## johnakos32

Hλια δεν πειραζει οντως για πολλους δεν πανε τα πραγματα οπως τα θελουν !
Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι κατω εμεις εδω δεν το βαζουμε , θα πετυχουμε αυτοι που θελουμε και με το παραπανω !
Δεν θα κανεις μια προσπαθεια θα κανεις και δυο και τρεις ! Μαιο εχουμε η θηλυκια αργησε να ερθει σε αναπαραγωγικη φαση και εχει καιρο μεχρι την πτεροροια !
Καλη συνεχεια λοιπον σε οτι και αν αποφασίσεις!

----------


## alex1974

Φαντάσου μια θυληκια την έχω σε....."προετοιμασία" 7 μήνες και ακόμα τίποτα !!!!!!!!
δεν λέει να πυρωσει , εκεί που παει να "ξεκινήσει" ξαφνικά.....ξενερώνει !
Μην σταματας , εξάλλου απο διατροφή τα πουλιά σου είναι σούπερ.....

----------


## ninos

Εγώ το πρωί απεσυρα 5 ενσπορα αυγά που δεν σκάσανε ποτέ.  22 μέρες αναμονής άδικα για την καναρα.
Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω, προχωρουμε για δεύτερη προσπάθεια.  :Happy: 

Ο καιρός και πάλι βροχερός από σήμερα και με πτώση θερμοκρασίας

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφιες!!!!! 

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Λιακο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Λιάκο μέσα στο κόκκινο είσαι!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Λιακο ! καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## NIKOSP

Φωτια στα κοκκινα!!!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα !! 

Τα μωσαικ έχουν το πρώτο αυγό της δεύτερης γέννας !!

Εύχομαι να είναι πιο τυχερά αυτή τη φορά !!!

Η κόκκινη μανούλα έχει 3 αυγά και είναι κοντά στο να "σκάσουν". 

Δεν έκανα αλλαγή οπότε δεν είχα κρατήσει την ακριβή μέρα έναρξης της επώασης !!

----------


## johnakos32

Πανέμορφα και που να περάσει και η πτεροροια τους!

----------


## vasilakis13

Κουκλάκια είναι Ηλία! Να τα χαίρεσαι! !

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Τα μωσαικ έχουν το πρώτο αυγό της δεύτερης γέννας !!
> 
> Εύχομαι να είναι πιο τυχερά αυτή τη φορά !!!



θα ειναι !!!

----------


## alex1974

Πανέμορφα , μπράβο σου !
Καλη συνέχεια

----------


## euaggelia

κουκλακια ζωγραφιστα  :Happy0064:

----------


## gpapjohn

Πολύ όμορφα καναρίνια,

να τα χαίρεσαι Ηλία!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

ολα στο κοκκινο...αντε με το καλο κ τα μωσαικα..

----------


## serafeim

κατακοκκινα ε?  :Happy:  χαχαχαχα
να σου ζησουν ΗΛια!!

----------


## Gardelius

> *Η κόκκινη μανούλα έχει 3 αυγά και είναι κοντά στο να "σκάσουν". 
> *
> Δεν έκανα αλλαγή οπότε δεν είχα κρατήσει *την ακριβή μέρα έναρξης της επώασης* !!



Σήμερα το πρωί είχα την πρώτη από τις δυο αφίξεις !!!

Το μικρό είναι μια χαρά και οι γονείς το προσέχουν σαν τα μάτια τους !

Αναμένεται και συνέχεια !

----------


## Efthimis98

Λιάκο πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει και με το καλό και το επόμενο!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ευχαριστα νεα! Με το καλο και στο επομενο!

----------


## gpapjohn

Χαίρομαι Ηλία!

Με το καλό και τα επόμενα!

----------


## alex1974

Μπράβο , έτσι σιγά.....σιγά να "ζωντανεύουν" οι φωλιές !!!!!!!!!
Με το καλό και το άλλο.....

----------


## amastro

Ηλία με το καλό να κοκκινίσουν πάλι οι οθόνες μας.
Ποιός το βαριέται άλλωστε αυτό το χρώμα;

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία με το καλό να κοκκινίσουν πάλι οι οθόνες μας.
> Ποιός το βαριέται άλλωστε αυτό το χρώμα;


Ανδρέα σ ευχαριστώ πολύ !!

Σίγουρα μόνο βαρετό δεν είναι !!!

Αλλά θα ήταν και ωραίο να "σπάσει" και λίγο από ένα τέτοιο !

----------


## amastro

Εαν μιλάμε για τέτοια κοσμήματα σαν τα μωσαϊκά, ε ναι , να "σπάσει" η κοκκινίλα.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα ! 

Όλα πήγαν καλά τελικά και σήμερα !

Προχωράμε !!

----------


## serafeim

ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Τρελλαααα !!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους !

Έχουμε μετά την σημερινή ωοσκόπηση 3/4* ένσπορα αυγά ​* στο ζευγάρι των* μωσαϊκών.

*Στα 2 μικρά κόκκινα (σκουφάτα μάλλον ) πέρασα δαχτυλίδια εχθές στο ένα και σήμερα στο "μικρό".*

Όλα πάνε καλά με την ανατροφή τους, είναι αντίστοιχα 5 και 6 ημερών.*

----------


## gpapjohn

Εύχομαι όλα στο κλαρί Ηλία!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ευχαριστα νεα. Καλη συνεχεια να εχεις Ηλια!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Ηλια !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Συγχαρητηρια Ηλια ολα καλα. :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Καλημέρα ! 
> 
> Όλα πήγαν καλά τελικά και σήμερα !
> 
> Προχωράμε !!


πωπω μια στοματάρα!!ευχομαι να πανε πολύ καλα!!!

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## johnakos32

Αν πω ότι δεν μαρεσουν θα ναι ψέμα! 
Να τα χαίρεσαι Ηλία!

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο Ηλια. Γρηγορη αναπτυξη τα ατιμα!

----------


## mparoyfas

πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή ανάπτυξη ειδικα τα κεφαλάκια τους δείχνουν πάνω απο την ηλικία τους ! παίζει να ειναι τίποτα σουπερ μπέρντς εγκεφαλικά προηγμένα και τέτοια ε?  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά. 

Είναι όντως εντυπωσιακό το πόσο γρήγορα αναπτύσσονται !

Σήμερα είδα κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση, ήταν τόσο γεμάτος ο πρόβολος τους ..."σκαστά" !!!! που λέμε ! 

ο μικρός έχει πάρει πάνω του και πάει κοντά σε μέγεθος το μεγάλο !

και το άλλο είναι ότι για 8 και 9 ημερών έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχουν λίγα πούπουλα !


Υ.Γ. και τώρα που είδα και τις φωτό των αδερφών τους (1ης γέννας) ... σαν να έχω δίκιο !  ::

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα !  

το ζευγαράκι των μωσαικ είναι στην φάση της επώασης και ο αρσενικός 

σωστός σύζυγος ( ταΐζει κτλ...) εύχομαι να συνεχίσει και μετά....

Αν όλα πάνε κατ' ευχή στις 27 ( Τρίτη ) θα έχω τα μικρούλια !!  ::

----------


## mitsman

Με το καλο φιλαρακι μου!!!! με το καλο!!!

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο πολύ ομορφα! :Jumping0046:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα !!!

Ήρθαν σήμερα και τα 3 μικρά από το ζευγάρι των μωσαϊκών !!!!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία νέα Ηλία!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό και στο κλαρί τα μικρά άτριχα πλασματάκια!!  ::

----------


## Steliosan

Θελουμε φωτοοοοο.

----------


## gpapjohn

Να σου ζήσουν Ηλία!

όπως έγραψε κι ο Στέλιος θέλουμε φώτο!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Λιακο .... σαν να σε βλεπω , πετας  απο χαρα  !!!!  :Jumping0046:

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά !!!   :Big Grin: 

Να είστε όλοι καλά !!! 

Θα έχετε φωτό σύντομα μην βιαζόμαστε !!!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα ! 

Τα μικρούλια μωσαικ είναι σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση ! 

ταϊσμένα από τη μαμά και ο πατέρας είναι συνέχεια κοντά τους.

Σύντομα και φωτό !!  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν !!!

----------


## Steliosan

> Καλησπέρα ! 
> 
> Τα μικρούλια μωσαικ είναι σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση ! 
> 
> ταϊσμένα από τη μαμά και ο πατέρας είναι συνέχεια κοντά τους.
> 
> Σύντομα και φωτό !!


Αντε ντε. :Fighting0022:

----------


## Gardelius

*Είμαστε 5 ημερών !!!!*  ::

----------


## thanos52

Να σου ζήσουν.Άντε με το καλό να κλαρόσουν

----------


## VasilisM

Έτσι να βλέπουμε και κανα μωσαικό!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Κουκλιά!

Να σου ζήσουν φίλε Ηλία!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άτριχα πλασματάκια... !!  :Happy:  Με το καλό και στο κλαρί!!!!
Ωραία βραχιολάκια!!!  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Ωραια και με τα δαχτυλιδακια τους μια χαρα ! Μπραβο Ηλια!

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ ομορφα Λιακο να τα χαιρεσαι αντε και στο κλαρι.

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζήσουν Ηλια.Άντε με το καλό να κλαρόσουν

----------


## mparoyfas

ομορφιές!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

καιρο εχω να δω νεοσσους κοκκινους σε φωλια  και μου λειψανε ισως του χρονου    :Confused0006:

----------


## Gardelius

> καιρο εχω να δω νεοσσους κοκκινους σε φωλια  και μου λειψανε ισως του χρονου


*
Σήμερα 18 & 19 ημερών !!! *  :winky:

----------


## VasilisM

Τρελά φατσόνια λέμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amastro

Τέτοιες φωτογραφίες δεν τις  χορταίνεις με τίποτα.

----------


## ARMANDO

Τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές ρε Λιάκο???? !!!!! φτου φτου....
Δε ξέρεις πόσο σε ζηλεύω καλοπροαίρετα που έχεις μωσαϊκά και κόκκινα... ξέρεις την αγάπη μου φυσικά....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Mαυρούλης είναι ο ένας στο κεφαλάκι? Γλύκες!

----------


## Gardelius

> Mαυρούλης είναι ο ένας στο κεφαλάκι? Γλύκες!


Ναι Μαργαρίτα. 

Είναι από τη μαμά μας !!! 

να χαίρεσαι και εσύ το φιλαράκι σου !!!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο να σου ζησουν , πανεμορφα !!!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

πόσες φορές θα γράψω για το πόσο όμορφα είναι ?......

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

να τα χαιρεσαι ηλια....βλεπω κοκκινς κουτσουλιες τα μωσαικα,δινεις χρωστικη απο τωρα?

----------


## Gardelius

> να τα χαιρεσαι ηλια....βλεπω κοκκινς κουτσουλιες τα μωσαικα,δινεις χρωστικη απο τωρα?


Σ ευχαριστώ Σταύρο. 

Και εσύ τα δικά σου μικρά !!!

Είναι από την κόκκινη πιπεριά που είχα δώσει. 

Χρωστικές όχι ακόμα.

----------


## johnakos32

Ηλια στα μωσαικα δεν δινουν και στους γονεις οταν ειναι νομιζω για να την περασουν στα μικρα?
εκτος και αν δεν σε ενοχλει το βάψιμο τοσο...

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια στα μωσαικα δεν δινουν και στους γονεις οταν ειναι νομιζω για να την περασουν στα μικρα?
> εκτος και αν δεν σε ενοχλει το βάψιμο τοσο...



Οι εκτροφείς (επαγγελματίες) σίγουρα δεν θα έδιναν !!

_Μ' ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως η υγεία των πουλιών και σίγουρα όχι  το "τέλειο" αποτέλεσμα.


_

----------


## panos70

> *Gardelius* _Μ' ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως η υγεία των πουλιών και σίγουρα όχι  το "τέλειο" αποτέλεσμα._



και εμενα το ιδιο με ενδιαφερει

----------


## Steliosan

Σουπερ ειναι... :winky:

----------


## NIKOSP

Πω πω ομορφιες!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι Λιακο!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Σας Ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά για ακόμα μια χρονιά *πολύ όλους !!!!

*_
Μην πω τα ίδια και_ _μακρηγορήσω πάλι__για το φόρουμ και για όσα έχω μάθει και μαθαίνω ακόμα.



__Σ αυτό το "μονόλογο"  να σας πω ότι κλείνει το παρών νήμα λίγο "απότομα" 

αλλά είναι κάτι που ένιωθα_ _και σήμερα είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας. 

_

Τα υπόλοιπα στη συζήτηση για τον απολογισμό της σεζόν. 
*

Εύχομαι πλέον όλοι να καμαρώνουν τα  "φετιναρια" τους σε πτήσεις !*  ::

----------

